# BIG CHOP vs. TRANSITION



## SouthernTease (Mar 24, 2008)

So... you may or may not know
I am *1 year into my transition
*I have about 5" of natural hair
and about 5" inches of relaxed hair
No scissors have come near my head
in over a year...
My first goal is to reach BSL-MBL
I *will *reach that goal by January 2009
My plan is to stay away from scissors
at least until January 2009.
Length is my first priority
being 100% natural is the second.
*My question to you is...
if you had 5" of new growth & 5" of relaxed hair
would you BC or continue to transition until you
reach your goal?*


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a little biased but... I would bc.  I don't see the point of growing your had to those lengths and then Bcing...


----------



## Inches411 (Mar 24, 2008)

if you maintaining now without breakage on anything I say continue until you grow to the length you want.


----------



## tatiana (Mar 24, 2008)

I said BC. I transition for a year and I chopped it. After you chop it,your hair change it gets thicker, healthier, and curlier.


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 24, 2008)

It would depend on how I wanted to wear my hair the majority of the time. If I was pressing/wearing it straight, I would keep the relaxed ends until goal, then chop. 
If I was wearing wash & go's/curly styles, I'd do the chop now.


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, ditto on that.
If my hair isn't in a bun
it's flat ironed.
I'm really into this twist bun I've been rocking
I do 2 strand twist and put it up into
a bun... it is hard dealing with the tangles
and matting but I manage... I feel like if I've
come this far... what's another year
I didn't start out wanting to be natural...
it was actually just an afterthought
I want the BSL more than anything


----------



## gymfreak336 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would BC.....The curls are going to behave differently once the relaxed hair is cut off.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Mar 24, 2008)

First of all you're doing a wonderful job with your hair.

Since you said length was your first goal I would press toward that goal. You seem to be able to handle both textures and I would like to see you make it to MBL. 

Once you make your goal you can BC and have about 10 inches of healthy natural hair.

So in other words you can achieve the best of both worlds.

MBL by 2009 and about 10 inches of natural hair.

Go for it girl!!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't do it.  I currently have 7-8 inches of natural hair and about 5-6 inches of relaxed hair. It's a hassle dealing with the two textures but I love having the length. I'm not going to BC unless I have MAJOR damage. It's going to be relaxed ends till the end


----------



## cclark1 (Mar 24, 2008)

tatiana said:


> I said BC. I transition for a year and I chopped it. After you chop it,your hair change it gets thicker, healthier, and curlier.


 
I'm transitioning now too. I can only stand transitioning for 9 months (June 08). I just want to be natural and let my hair be it's healthiest self. I want to see the real texture plus of tired of the dead weight of the relaxed hair.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 24, 2008)

I did the big chop, but my hair was short when I did it so it wasn't an issue, but since you are concerned with having length, I'd say go ahead and continue to transition, so far it seems to be working for you.  You're doing an awesome job .


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Mar 24, 2008)

i say continue transitioning.  If you arent having problems with breakage then keep doing you until it gets to a length where ur ready to get rid of the remaining relaxed parts.  

If you did big chop right now i think ur hair would be somewhat about Lauren450's hair is or maybe a little longer depending on the shrink.


----------



## blasiancurlie (Mar 24, 2008)

I love your progess! I'm currently in the process of transitioning and if I had 5 inches I'd BC. But then again, I'm not too concerned with length as my hair grows fairly quickly. I could see why you would want to keep your length though. You're doing great!


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It would depend on how I wanted to wear my hair the majority of the time. If I was pressing/wearing it straight, I would keep the relaxed ends until goal, then chop.
> If I was wearing wash & go's/curly styles, I'd do the chop now.


 
DITTO...what she said 

Also, I think you are doing a wonderful job maintaining the two textures...I honestly wish I could have done a long transition so that when I chopped I would have more natural hair to work with but I could not do it and I really didn't know how ....

If it ever got too diffiuclut for you, then I would say to definitely chop at that point b/c you don't want to sacrifce the health of your hair for length...


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 24, 2008)

I transitioned for a minute or two and i guess if i hadn't chopped like i did, i'd be where dsylla is now erplexed but, once i reached 5-6 inches or so of natural hair and kept seeing how different the natural hair was to the texlaxed (i am making difference here), i just couldn't take it anymore.

i guess it'd have been waaay different if i just wanted to wear my hair flat ironed all the time but i wanted to get into the natural styles so it just got to the point where those ends just had to get off my head.

I *am* glad that i waited to grow enough hair to play with and style.

...........and after all that, i probably still haven't answered the question.


----------



## Napp (Mar 24, 2008)

i wish i kept transitioning. i miss my hair length


----------



## Adgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

If your hair is not breaking and giving you hard time I would say Transition. I am 7 months into my transition. The two texture is not a big deal but my hair is breaking like crazy in random places so I am not sure what to do....I will baby it and see how far i can get.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 24, 2008)

I voted to chop but you are doing a great job with the way you are handling yo hair biz.  

Since I read that you are rocking the straight styles then I'd say keep up with the transition as you have already figured out what works for what you are going now.  

Congrats on your success and good luck on you hair journey


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 24, 2008)

So half and half right now.
I think it's hard to manage
the two textures
I love a challenge though


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 24, 2008)

Since your first priority is length I think you should continue on until you reach your hair goal- unless your transition becomes too difficult to deal with.

I have 4-5 inches of relaxed hair and 4-5 inches of natural hair and I plan to keep trucking along until I reach my goal (Full APL). Then I'm going to starting cutting the relaxed ends while maintaining APL.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd continue to transition until I reached my goal.


----------



## loolalooh (Mar 24, 2008)

BC ...  but that's because I feel having 5 inches of new growth is a GREAT starting length, and you can still reach BSL as a natural!!  However, if transitioning isn't super frustrating for you, why not stick it out til January 2009.


----------



## Allandra (Mar 24, 2008)

You seem to be doing well.  Keep it up girlie.


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It would depend on how I wanted to wear my hair the majority of the time. If I was pressing/wearing it straight, I would keep the relaxed ends until goal, then chop.
> If I was wearing wash & go's/curly styles, I'd do the chop now.


 
*I agree with this 100% (in fact I was going to say the same exact thing).  I'm one year into my transition too and I have 6-7 inches of new growth.  I plan on chopping in September, and I should have 9-10 inches by that time.  Since my main goal is to wear my hair curly, I'm planning to chop.  Since you pretty much wear yours straight (when not in a bun), you should probably **transition until January 2009, if the two textures aren't giving you too much of a hassle.*


----------



## fluffylocks (Mar 24, 2008)

If my first goal was length....I would def. not cut it untill i had a taste of my dream length...

Then i might grow & cut....or just cut all the relaxed hair off.

But i think it would suck to be 8 months or so from your goal length, and have to start all the way over or take yourself back like 2 years


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 24, 2008)

Every time I see you hair, it makes me... It is absolutely gorgeous, girl! My goal is to transition for a year so I don't get called sir by mistake.(that has happened to me, before)   Also I want badly to see how my hair would look because I never had my natural hair that long.   I would BC because it is what I want to do. YOU DO WHAT IS GOOD FOR YOU. It doesn't look like you're having any problems. I am just dying to be where you are, girl!gorgeous:


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am interested in transitioning as well, while keeping length. ST, you have made it this far with both textures, I say, keep going, girl!!!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are mainly wearing your hair straightened - then keep doing what you are doing - transitioning. There's not a whole lot of difference between straightening after your big chop and straightening w/relaxed ends.


----------



## glamazon386 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would bc.  But if it's not bothering you and  you aren't seeing breakage, then keep going. You're smack dab in the middle now. Once you start to have more natural hair then relaxed hair it's going to take over.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 24, 2008)

BIG CHOP IT BABY!


----------



## Incredible1ne (Mar 24, 2008)

when i was natural i wished i had transitioned.  i knew my texture but it was still shocking for me to deal with.  i'm considering transitioning back to natural again now. i voted for transition.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Mar 24, 2008)

BC

length is inevitable...


----------



## Caramela (Mar 24, 2008)

Grow a little, cut a little.


----------



## tocktick (Mar 24, 2008)

i have approximately 5 inches (just a little under because i trimmed a bit last night) of hair now and for me, that's a good amount. it's not in the twa stage any more and i can have my hair look big, i can have a baa and can get nice, full puffs. i'm hesitant to stay you should chop because we do not have the same texture and whilst i'm able to do these things, i don't know if yours would do the same. 

i also think to BC you need to be a little confident in your decision and fully aware of the fact that your hair won't be too long. 5 inches is a good amount but it's still not long, imo. the long transition is usually done by those who don't want to BC because they don't want short hair. if you don't mind that then BC, imo. your natural hair looks very nice and when you're fully natural it will look even more gorgeous. i don't regret BC'ing after a 6 month transition. i've heard others say the same but on the flip side i've heard people say they should have waited. however, i've heard people who have transitioned for a long time say they should have chopped sooner too. whatever choice you make, just be secure and confident in your decision.

i hope you make the best decision for you.


----------



## GoingNatural (Mar 24, 2008)

I did the BC after 11 months, but I weaved up my hair immediately after.  I had about 5.5/6inches of hair, but curled up that doesn't mean much, and I knew I was going to be putting any heat of my hair.

If weave wasn't an option I would have continued transitioning, because I know short hair isn't for me. I do give props to anyone that can transition past  a year--i know it was impossible for me and my impatient self.


----------



## HAIRapy (Mar 24, 2008)

SouthernTease, I too believe you are doing a wonderful job on your hair! Honestly, If I'd gotten that far transitioning (I gave up after like 4 months, that's a hard task to take on), I'd do a BC. The reason why is it sux to have two textures in your hair. Another reason is because your natural hair is the same length as your start pic's length. Girl, let that permed hair go and let those curls flow! I love your texture and I want to see what it looks like with JUST the texture, I bet it's beautiful Good luck in whatever you choose to do!


----------



## Mortons (Mar 24, 2008)

Keep transitioning. I transitioned for forever and now I currently have 1/2 inch of texlaxed ends left. As long as it is causing no problems keep growing it


----------



## SouthernTease (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah... I can't do the short hair thing
it's just not for me... wow...
the poll is split down the middle...
that's cool and interesting to see.
I thought for sure it would be more
on the let it get long first side...
since this is the LONG hair care forum...
anyway... cool...


----------



## blackbarbie (Mar 24, 2008)

I say continue to transiton if you are not having breakage. If you are like me, I am sure the two textures can be a beast sometimes, but I haven't heard you mention that you are experiencing breakage so I would continue to do what works.

I have about 7-8 inches of NG, but weigh more relaxed ends and I looked at my NG in comparison to my relaxed ends when I did a wash n' go and all i could do was shake my head. I would love for the relaxed ends to be gone b/c they mess up my whole little style i was trying to have going on, but I am going to persevere with my relaxed ends b/c I just don't do short hair either.

Much continued luck and success to you on your transition; it's looking good!!!

BB


----------



## Maxhug (Mar 24, 2008)

Continue transitioning your hair.  You seem to master the two textures quite well.  Good luck and much success to you.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 24, 2008)

Your hair will be gorgeous either way!! Since you're doing so good with dealing with the two textures, I would continue transitioning and BC once you get to BSL or MBL!! Plus you enver know how your texture will be after you BC, it might get harder to deal with....neva know.  Just transition then BC HTH


----------



## TaurusAngel (Mar 24, 2008)

Go with what u want more first, which is length. It seems like you're doing a good job with your hair so it won't be an issue not cutting it.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 25, 2008)

I voted transition b/c right now I am focusing on length. If I see significant growth by summer I may do a mini BC and then wear braids. I am anxious to see what my natural hair is like but too afraid of doing a BC.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 25, 2008)

I think if anybody can transition without the bc it's certainly you and you have proven it by the great job you have done so far.  Your hair looks healthy and nice in every picture you've posted.

I went through my transition without the bc.  I was so happy to see my growth that I couldn't cut the length.


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 25, 2008)

i voted transition...
but then i really looked at ur beutiful natural curly texture and i think u should chop off the ends. ur natural texture is so pretty. just cut off an inch for every extra inch u grow so its not as drastic


----------



## Prettyeyes (Mar 25, 2008)

I think you should trim small tiny amounts so when you reach your goal you will not have to chop so many inches off.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 25, 2008)

if your going for length,, then 5 inches of natural could end up looking like 3 or even 2 inches with shrinkage, if you can handle that then BC if not, id transition till you reach your goal.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Mar 25, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Grow a little, cut a little.


 
This is what I have been doing.  I had been doing mini-chops every few months to keep my hair at APL.  In your case, I would recommend continuing the transition without the BC.  Especially, since you have a goal in mind.  If you have too many tangles, you may have to experiment with other shampoos and/or conditioners.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 25, 2008)

Curious: Can you still call it a BIG CHOP when you make your goal length? 

I know you will still be cutting off a lot of hair, but personally I considered going from my below shoulder length style to a 1 1/2" teeny weeny afro a BIG CHOP...

It doesn't look like you have much shrinkage either. I know you said you pretty much wear your hair in protective styles so that your true length is not seen by the people around you. So...why not take the plunge? Flat iron and wear your hair in a pinned-up (if you can pin up that length) style and go about your day.

I just couldn't deal with the 2 different textures after 3 months...it was too much. My hair was tangling, but it hadn't gotten to the point where it was breaking. I also was ready to get my hands in my natural hair and let those relaxed ends go!

The decision is going to have to come from you. To each his (her) own, right? I notice you have done a few polls relative to permed/natural topics, so you obviously must be fighting with the decision. But you've pretty much put it out there that you have no desire to chop it off. 

If I had not stumbled onto this website and consequently your blog, I would have never made the decision myself to NOT TRIM for a year like you. It has been working since I did the BC.  My hair is healthier than it has ever been with the tips you provided. 

In the end you should do what's best for you and YOUR hair. You are still an inspiration whatever decision you make.


----------



## changedlife (Mar 26, 2008)

BC 
I done it 4 days ago and I feel free


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess it depends on how you are doing your hair.

I chopped it after those 6 inches showed up.... however I was in braids

So - I guess it depends................


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 27, 2008)

I BC'd. Having short natural hair was a great expeirence...and it looked good on me. It was great to get to learn about my hair while it was still short. It was less of a hassle and easier to test out products.

That being said...If I had five and five I might keep the relaxed ends as a way to protect my natural ends on my way to natural hair. 

Either way, gorgeous hair!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, if I were you I would just continue to transition. You want length not necessarily being natural. Like you said it was an after thought.

I wouldn't cut it because you might eventually decided hey I don't want to be natural. So just wait it out and get to your desired length and see if you want to cut. You might end up having so much fun at your desired length that you forget the natural part altogether. 

Now, for me If I did that I would B.C. Because being naptural was my first priority.


----------



## Afro-Indi (Mar 28, 2008)

I would continue with the transition and worry about trimming it whenever you propose to do so. 

If it were me and I BC'd those 5 inches now, I feel as if the downside would be that my natural ends would then be exposed to styling and all other manipulation; hence extra baggying and etc. 

This may seem kinda silly, but I'd keep those relaxed ends on to protect the natural ends for as long as possible.
Then, once you've reached your goal length, you can start to worry about getting all the relaxed ends off.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Mar 28, 2008)

for me id grow some and cut some


----------



## dany06 (Mar 28, 2008)

I say you should just transition until you reach a nice length. For starters you are use to longer lengths of hair and just chopping it off can be too drastic. Also you curls coils and kinks wont be as stretched and elongated as when you have relaxed hair weighing it down. This means once you cut that hair is going to rise up, look short, and is going to poof out. And what are you going to do on bad hair days? Those 5 inches may not be enough to pull back into a ponytail.

I've bc'd with about 3 inches of new growth and the dude cut off all of it. I had less than an inch after the hacking. I hid my short natural hair so many days because I looked like a boy, I had very little styling options and natural hair wasnt as easy as it seems. Im now relaxed and once again transitioning. I wish I would have waited. I could have mid back length by now with strong strands. 

But in the end it is all up to you. Its not going to harm you by waiting but once you cut it its gone. You know you can grow it back but who wants to wait that long.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 5, 2008)

i didnt vote im kind of in the middle
i wouldnt do the bc with  inches of so but if i had 5 inches of new growth i would and id braid it until i reached a length were i feel comfortable
*but my method is grow some cut some that way you could always change ur mind about the bc*


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 5, 2008)

As it stands, I'm letting my relaxer grow out and I do not intend to cut off my relaxed ends until I'm at least BSL.  My hair is the same length as yours right now but since I'm only 13 weeks post relaxer, I only have a couple of inches new growth and so far I havn't had any problems.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 5, 2008)

With 5" of new growth, I would continue to grow it out without BC'ing.


----------



## BrockStar (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd say bc now because either way you'll still be BSL and MBL one day except when you get there you'll have reached your second goal too b/c you'd be natural already as well. That way you'd also know your all natural hair by then well enough to take care of it the way you want to without any surprises. At some point you''ll have to cut it and the longer you have it, the harder it will be to let it go. Next thing you know you'll be waistlength with 5 inches of relaxed hair still there because you won't want to let it go

I promise you, it'll grow and you'll get to your goals WAAAAY sooner than u think!

XOXO your hair looks beautiful by the way


----------



## BrockStar (Apr 8, 2008)

dany06 said:


> I say you should just transition until you reach a nice length. For starters you are use to longer lengths of hair and just chopping it off can be too drastic. *Also you curls coils and kinks wont be as stretched and elongated as when you have relaxed hair weighing it down. This means once you cut that hair is going to rise up, look short, and is going to poof out. *And what are you going to do on bad hair days? Those 5 inches may not be enough to pull back into a ponytail.
> 
> I've bc'd with about 3 inches of new growth and the dude cut off all of it. I had less than an inch after the hacking. I hid my short natural hair so many days because I looked like a boy, I had very little styling options and natural hair wasnt as easy as it seems. Im now relaxed and once again transitioning. I wish I would have waited. I could have mid back length by now with strong strands.
> 
> But in the end it is all up to you. Its not going to harm you by waiting but once you cut it its gone. You know you can grow it back but who wants to wait that long.


 
Southerntease:
If you take my advice you would have to be prepared for the bolded, but it's a part of the bc process...you get used to it


----------



## schipperchow1 (Apr 8, 2008)

I voted, keep the length.  That's what I've done.  If you can manage the 2 textures with minimal breakage, why cut it if length is your primary objective?  If the 2 textures become too much for you or styling no longer works, then go for a mini trim.

Good luck!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 9, 2008)

I voted no BC.
I'm 6 months behind you and I feel the exact same way, lenght first and then worrying about the cutting afterwards. 
I have a friend who transitioned, or is still transitioning, and her hair is BSL and she kept her length by any means necessary and her hair is gorgeous.
I'd rather deal with two textures than not having the lenght.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey if you've never been that length before, I would do the big chop after you get to the desired length, you will have a great sense of accomplishment. Good luck keep working with your hair it is beautiful!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 9, 2008)

SouthernTease said:


> So... you may or may not know
> I am *1 year into my transition
> *I have about 5" of natural hair
> and about 5" inches of relaxed hair
> ...


I love your hair, it looks so healthy. I recently acquired a TWA, I guess my answer is BC. If my hair had been in better shape, I would have been more open to transitioning.


----------



## hairedity (Oct 20, 2008)

your Jan '09 goal is just around the corner; so I'd say, keep growing....


----------



## Lynnerie (Oct 20, 2008)

Gurl you are sooo late   ST chopped July 4th I believe. And her hair is gorgeous as ever!


----------



## mrs.shakira (Nov 10, 2008)

I was almost APL and cut to a little past ear length. I did it for motivation in the transition process. Had I kept my long hair I would have slapped a perm in it like I always do, but I wish I would have waited and kept the length.


----------



## SouthernTease (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah... I did BC in July... my hair is back to where it was...
and I hope to reach APL by January...
I have a really long neck and torso... so that's a big feat for me
since I've been growing out for nearly 2 years.


----------



## titan (Nov 12, 2008)

deleted*****************************************


----------



## doll-baby (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems like you are holding on to the relaxed part of your hair for the sake of length if this makes you more comfortable during your transition then don't cut it. It seems like you know what you are doing since you don't have any breakage . Keep doing what you're doing


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 12, 2008)

doll-baby said:


> It seems like you are holding on to the relaxed part of your hair for the sake of length if this makes you more comfortable during your transition then don't cut it. It seems like you know what you are doing since you don't have any breakage . Keep doing what you're doing



Actually she already cut it 5 months ago.  I had to cut my relaxed ends for the same reason, I was in love with the length. I think that if you hold on to the relaxed ends too long it can hinder your growth.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 13, 2008)

Girly

Your natural hair is so beautiful, I would just flaunt those georgeous curls and cut off the straight ends.

However, mademoiselle this is your hair and I am just offering my opinion cause you asked. Whatever you decide is the right answer.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 13, 2008)

Southerntease your natural hair is gorgeous and in great condition.  I see you did cut off the permed hair.  I agee with PuffyBrwn about rocking your natural curls.  I'm sure transitioning was kinda hard as well as time consuming.  What are you doing with your hair these days as for as styles?


----------



## oldcrayons (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't get the point of growing it and then chopping it. Just chop it off. Plus, it looks kinda weird because there's 5" of curly hair and 5" of natural.


----------



## firecracker (Nov 13, 2008)

oldcrayons said:


> I don't get the point of growing it and then chopping it. Just chop it off. Plus, it looks kinda weird because there's 5" of curly hair and 5" of natural.


  How do you figure?  If she is flat ironing no one would be the wiser of the two hair types.  Its alot of points lot of us don't understand or get.  Its her transition, her hair...... You are aware this is an old thread and she chopped it 5 months ago right?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 13, 2008)

I know she chopped already, but this is still a big/good subject.  My hair looks similar the way hers did when wet but when flatironed it looks just fine  - see siggy.
also - i do agree - depends on the person - its their hair. i plan to hold on to mine as long as possible and wont be doing any more trimming than i would have done on a full head of one texture...


----------



## Melissa-jane (Nov 29, 2008)

i bc before and hated it, this time  i am transitioning.


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 7, 2009)

I say BC only because it was easier maintenance for me. I didn't want my hair to break off, and it had started to do so in the middle of my head. And me I just have no patience. So I just chopped it all off. My goal is to get natural and it wasn't for length. Now that I'm natural I want length!


----------



## kedda0720pooh (Jan 7, 2009)

I would do the bc because at some point you will cut the relax hair off and why not release that tention between the two textures ahead of time. Maybe it will grow faster once it's one full texture. good luck an your decision.


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib (Jan 22, 2009)

I chose for you to chop it cause it would allow you to only have natural hair ot deal with and not worry about taming those relaxed ends however if you are okay with them so far then hey, to each his own.   Be blessed!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 29, 2009)

As long as you know how to properly maintain your hair without doing a BC then by all means go for it. I wouldn't personally attempt that with my 4b hair. It wouldn't work for me lol.


----------



## PrettyBrwnGrl (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been transitioning for prolly about 2 years now, and I just HATE the ends that are still relaxed....you can definitely tell when i have the wash and go style because my whole head will be nice and curly and then the ends are straight...doesn't look to good, but I didn't want to chop. You should do what's best for you, but I'd probably wait until i get to my desired length!


----------



## honeisos (Jan 29, 2009)

I trans for 8 months  .. I couldn't take it anymore ... I was so much happier with my hair after I cut off the old hair  ..... those few inches of relaxer hair will grow back in no time


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm doing exactly what you're doing. I've also got 5inches natural and 5inches relaxed but after 7months. I too didn't start off knowing that i wanted to transition, It started off as a stretch. 
Length is also my priority...when i get to bsl i will trim every month until the relaxed ends are gone. I've never had length so there is no way i'm cutting, but the relaxed ends do get on my nerves when my hair is wet and i see those lovely curls...i say carry on coz after all, length comes first to you


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh wow i just realised how long ago this thread started lol. 
Off to stalk profile to check that length...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2009)

What did she end up doing??


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Jan 31, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> What did she end up doing??



Hi Whimsy

ST did her BC on July 4, 2008.  She did an Independence Day BC thread last summer.


----------



## Amelia456 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd bc just to get an understanding of how your hair will be in it's completely nature state.


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I only been transitioning for about a month and I'm thinking about chopping this stuff off.  But I'm going to try and wait until July and decide then.


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 26, 2009)

If I have that much new growth on or before 1 year, I'll BC... to me that's a really nice  starting length as a natural!


----------



## Maracujá (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a nice article on this topic: http://clutchmagonline.com/beauty/go-natural-transitioning-versus-the-big-chop/


----------



## Skiggle (Mar 13, 2009)

I am actually getting
sick of wearing
braids and twists
in my hair...
I'm not sure when
to BC.. I just know
the summer
is coming up
and I don't want to chop
just yet....
Most likely i would BC with
that 5 inches...
that's alot of GROWTH!!!


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 21, 2009)

You have to remember though that the 5" will start to shrink as soon as you cut the relaxed ends off - depending on your texture it'll look more like 2-3" 

That's part of the reason why I didn't BC...but I think as it gets warmer I'll get closer to just wanting to be done with it.


----------



## alopeciagrl (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree w/ the below statement.



Inches411 said:


> if you maintaining now without breakage on anything I say continue until you grow to the length you want.


 
Your transition seems to be going rather smoothing. GREAT!!!


----------



## godsflowerrr (Mar 22, 2009)

I just did the big chop because I was just being impatient. The fun part about doing the big chop is that fact that you can experiment with different styles as your hair goes through its different phases..it has been so mch fun for me but it is definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I think it just depends on the person. I started out on board for an 18 month transition (yikes!) but I got too excited and too impatient so 7 months in I did the BC. You just do what's right for you. I've never had hair this short but I'm having so much fun with it!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 19, 2009)

*SouthernTease has done it so I think I can hold on for a few more months. So discouraged last poo combing out two 3 inch pieces of relaxed hair. Most times I am good without a strand lost but the times I get the breakage is . I sighed and wondered why the heck don't I just chop those ends off?*


----------



## snickieb (Aug 10, 2009)

I just did the BIG CHOP August 9,2009. I have been transitioning since January and its a lot of work. I had a set back and relaxed my hair, therefore I realized the only logical solution was to cut out all the relaxer so there's no turning back, and I feel so good about it! Can't wait to see the changes as it grows!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 11, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, and many of the ladies who replied have BC'd themselves, but just do what feels right for you.  For me I transitioned 13 mos and then BC'd because I got sick and tired of the two textures.  I immediately regretted it once I started cutting.  But, I did enjoy learning about my natural hair.  Now in the future I will transition without the BC if I ever decide to go natural again (I know I will at some point).  I'll just gradually trim.  Going from having shoulder length and longer hair nearly all my life as a pressed natural and a relaxed head, it was utter culture shock to have only 3-4 inches of shrunken hair!


----------



## Taina (Aug 28, 2009)

I hate transitions, i think is difficult and hard t manage two different textures, besides my hair starts to breack and fall when it reachs the 2 inches of NG. In the case that i could be one year transitioning, i think my hair will be long enough to chop it, and then keep taking good care of it to reach my goals, but i think is easier to reach that lenght if you have just one texture and a healthy heair.


----------



## dragongirlmk09 (Aug 28, 2009)

how it looks in the picture i would just go ahead and bc without those relaxed ends weighing your hair down then they won't tangle with your other hair but i have to say your hair is really cute i hope when i grow out my relaxed hair it looks like that.


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 28, 2009)

I would BC


----------



## drea_b (Aug 30, 2009)

For me dealing with the two textures was not much of a battle for me, length was more my issue. I think once ur new growth is at a length you're comfortable with (keep in mind to factor in skrinkage) i would say bc.. if not then keep on w/the transition. Right now my new growth stretched is APL, but with 2 inches of relaxed hair still hangin on in most places it skrinks to right above my shoulders and will skrink more when i cut the ends off


----------



## amb04a (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel the same a drea_b. New growth isnt really a problem for me. I LOVE braidouts that blend the textures. Before I started transitioning, I wore straight hair everyday, but now I'm exploring other options that work well with new growth.

It seems like have a TWA is more limiting.


----------



## Miss Toya (Jan 16, 2010)

Your growth progress is good and as long as things look healthy--forget about a big chop, continue to transition; it seems to be working well for you.


----------



## Melaysia (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm too impatient to transition, plus the 2 textures would get on my nerves. I'd say chop it!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread was from 08 ST did you big chop?


----------



## newports (Feb 2, 2010)

i was impatient but i regret the BC without knowing how to care for my natural hair


----------



## Janet' (Feb 2, 2010)

I transitioned for almost 2 years because I didn't want to lose the length that I had...It was trying at times, but I do not regret it at all!


----------



## Rikku (Feb 21, 2010)

When I had my only relaxer around...14 I didn't like the way it looked from the time I got home from the salon and went straight back to braids after that, it was easier for me since I wasn't use to wearing my hair out anyways. >.< Plus I think my hair would be alot shorter now if I had done that for some reason =S


----------



## TeeDee66 (Mar 13, 2010)

Please chop your hair so it can grow healthy.   Holding on to straight ends may cause damage.  In addition, your hair will be thicker and grow faster.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Mar 13, 2010)

lol at people responding with advice 2 years later....I'm sure she did what she had to do by now


----------



## LatterGlory (Apr 13, 2010)

_____________________


----------



## LadyRaider (Apr 26, 2010)

If you are wearing it straight anyway... might as well keep the length. 

I haven't been wearing mine straight. But I have been braiding it in one or two french braids and bunning. I need to keep what length I have to do those things.


----------



## LadyRaider (Apr 26, 2010)

Doh. who is the stinker who brought this thread back from the grave?


----------



## juicy555 (Jun 21, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Doh. who is the stinker who brought this thread back from the grave?



LOL! I'm going through a year transition and this old thread is actually helping me answer the same questions the original (what was her name? lol) poster had. Experiencing major breakage, but don't want to let go of length for practical reasons.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ I've gone natural three times in my adult life by Big Chopping, essentially going bald. At this stage in my life, I don't want to BC. I've been gradually cutting off inches. This past weekend, I did decide to BC from BSL to SL due to major damage from managing the two textures. What a world of difference!! I'm still about 50% relaxed, but my ends look 100% better and healthier. The other piece of good news is that I found a stylist who is nursing my hair. I get the BKT done every 2 or 3 months, cutting off relaxed ends gradually. My goal is to be 100% natural by my 40th birthday next year.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 22, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> lol at people responding with advice 2 years later....I'm sure she did what she had to do by now



  she did  http://www.maneandchic.com


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 15, 2010)

SouthernTease said:


> Yeah, ditto on that.
> If my hair isn't in a bun
> it's flat ironed.
> I'm really into this twist bun I've been rocking
> ...


I don't understand why keep those flimsy ends thinly attached to healthy natural hair ?u either cut it or just relax the rest of your head,it doesn't make sense to be so attached to hair that might cause breakage and heat damage to the rest of your healthy hair for the sake of a few inches? You re at a good lenght now won't u be able to retain more lenght and decrease the chances of breakage.by cutting those ends off ?


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Aug 9, 2010)

what made me feel okay to BC was the fact that i had 
a weave in for about 5 months so i became less attached 
to my relaxed ends through that process. if it wasnt for 
that weave i would have still would have went with my 
original plan: to snip off a few inches whenever i took 
out my weave of choice.


----------



## yvonne123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes!!! Good for you! I don't know, but it's such a personal feeling of doing something good for myself by going natural! I started my transition November 2009 , did one mini chop (2 inches) six months into my transistion...Thanksgiving day I chopped off six inches..I'm all natural!!!!! No breakage in the sink when I comb my hair!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 23, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> It would depend on how I wanted to wear my hair the majority of the time. If I was pressing/wearing it straight, I would keep the relaxed ends until goal, then chop.
> If I was wearing wash & go's/curly styles, I'd do the chop now.



I agree with JustKiya


----------



## diadall (Jan 17, 2011)

A coworker of mine started transitioning her hair.  It is growing like crazy she doesn't want to cut the relaxed ends.  Her natural hair is about SL but the relaxed ends make her hair nearly MBL.  

I was shocked on Friday when she told me she was going to get a relaxer over the MLK holiday. I told her that I am sure her hair will look great either way and she has to do what is best for her (I am telling the truth).  She said that natural hair isn't going to be for her if she has to cut her hair.  She said she didn't think her face was pretty enough to carry short hair (which I took as a compliment to me but low self esteem for her.)

I guess some people do not continue to transition if they don't big chop, either way i think if you really want to be natural, you will find a way to get there whether you big chop or transition.

I personally didn't have the patience for transitioning (I hated seeing two textures).

ETA: I know this thread is from two years ago but I remembered seeing it a few weeks ago and had no place to add my thoughts so I added them here.


----------

